# Another Ribble e-bike???



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2019)




----------



## Pale Rider (28 Mar 2019)

Probably a flat bar roadie with a few bosses for racks and 'guards
.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2019)

- or a 'gravel' do-it-all bike?


----------



## tom73 (28 Mar 2019)

flat bar of some sort you can just make it out in the other PR stuff I've seen.


----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2019)

Lets hope it’s a flat bar, alloy, disc brakes, 11 speed, with extra battery available for longer rides.......it might go on my shortlist then


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2019)

tom73 said:


> flat bar of some sort you can just make it out in the other PR stuff I've seen.


- reckon you are right. Played around with an earlier email -






I wonder if the red one also in the recent email may well be a variation of the SLe - I saw one recently, a RED one, which Ribble denied all knowledge of.
EDIT - Now after checking the pic file name reckon it will be an E-version of the CGR, alloy?


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2019)

jowwy said:


> Lets hope it’s a flat bar, alloy, disc brakes, 11 speed, with extra battery available for longer rides.......it might go on my shortlist then


Reckon it will probably have the EBM X35 system so as for the extra battery ……..


----------



## tom73 (28 Mar 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> - reckon you are right. Played around with an earlier email -
> 
> View attachment 459675
> 
> ...



Yes I think you maybe on to something it's a logical step if you think about it opens up a whole different market.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Mar 2019)

A hybrid, and a cross/gravel/road.


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2019)

They do look very good indeed......just need to decide whether 40nm of torque is enough to help when climbing home from work, as I currently have 50nm and a 500wh battery available to me


----------



## tom73 (29 Mar 2019)

Nice looking set of bikes to add to the range. How they stack up with other ones already about I don't know.


----------



## Zanelad (30 Mar 2019)

I really like the looks of the Ribble Hybrid e. I've been giving serious thought to getting the Giant Fastroad e, but the odd styling of the down tube storing the battery pack puts me off. The Ribble bike looks way better. It seems a good price too. They give very little info about the motor and battery power from what i could see. Anyone know about the power unit choern by Ribble?

My commute is between 11 and 14 miles depending on the route. Ribble say between 60 and 80 miles between charges so it looks good for what I need. Just wonder if it would be better to go for the Giant. The extra cost will be forgotten much sooner than the annoyance of buying the wrong bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Mar 2019)

The Ribble bike use the Ebikmotion hub motor system which could be described as light assist.

Its battery is half the capacity of the Giant.

The Ribble might suit if you are reasonably fit and light.

The only way to be sure is to have a go on both bikes, or at least have a go on bikes using the respective motors.


----------



## Zanelad (30 Mar 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The Ribble might suit if you are reasonably fit and light.



Failed on both counts sadly. Back to the drawing board.

Thanks. Z


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Mar 2019)

Check out the Orbea Gain thread, for experiences of using the Ebikemotion X35 system which is exactly the same as Ribble and many other makes are now using. I find the range is actually closer to 50miles.


----------

